# Glenn & Co. jar



## jane67 (Sep 16, 2018)

I'm a long time bottle collector and was asked by a friend to value this  little jar. I've never seen one before so was hoping for input from  this forum. Is it rare? What did it hold? I know Glenn & Co  Perfumers succeeded L.W. Glenn around 1858 in Philadelphia, so was  thinking this one may be Civil War period because of the shields. 4"  tall,ground lip, glass is embossed vertically Glenn & Co with a  shield embossed on front.


----------



## coreya (Sep 17, 2018)

Any picture of the embossing on the glass? Also the base would help.


----------



## jane67 (Sep 17, 2018)

I gave the jar back to the owner so I can't take any more photos but the base is unmarked and not pontilled. The jar is embossed vertically Glenn & Co between the ridges of the jar and a shield is embosses horizontally on the front.


----------



## dygger60 (Sep 18, 2018)

Simply a fantastic jar....LOVE that lid...that is a good one....I would not want to put a price on it...I would be afraid of being too low.....

  David


----------

